

Chore list of champions — by Kurt Vonnegut  - co_pl_te
http://www.harpers.org/archive/2012/09/0084030

======
iambrakes
Kurt Vonnegut is an all time favorite of mine. His sense of humor is
understated but so on point, and he just seemed to understand the world around
him better than a lot of people, especially at that time. Good to see there is
still stuff to discvoer from him even after his death.

~~~
co_pl_te
Couldn't agree with you more. Definitely one of my favorite contemporary
writers. There's something special about his command of language and refined
sense of humor that lays bare the truth in the starkest of ways.

